# bale skiis



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Anybody ever tried the bale skiis advertised on here? Do they work good? How much are they roughly? Thanks.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I think about it every winter when there is an offseason discount. Then I don't buy them. Looking forward to the replies


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had them in. NH311 baler. They work fine. Look like they'd be a great way to repair a rusty bale chamber, too I paid $600 and thought it was too much for what you got. I do have to keep reminding myself the cost of R&D and machining/tooling have to be considered.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I bought a new 5070 just wondered if it would be better


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Bought them at National Farm Machinery Show in Louisville, KY with a show discount. This is second season to use. Paid in the mid $500 range, can't remember specifically. Using in JD 348 baler and really can't see much difference. Don't know if the bale skiis will last forever but the bolts that hold them in are showing wear. Nothing negative to say. Had a 'if not satisfied guarantee return for full refund' after a complete season and we kept them. Our baler was bought used and apparently they had been used in it before we got it (bolt holes in exactly the right places). Don't know what previous owner's experience was but it also had air tensioner at one time (we didn't get it either). Long answer with no real substance


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I've been thinking about them too. There are some other posts on here I looked @, seems like some like them & some don't care for 'em. I'm hoping somebody that's had experience both without and with 'em will give us some up-to-date info on how they work.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Where did you find other posts I typed in bale skiis and got nothing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> Where did you find other posts I typed in bale skiis and got nothing.


ontario, make sure you are searching in "forums" and only type in 1 word....it will not respond with more than one word....yeah, I hate that too....so type in "skiis".

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have run them in my NH 575's and also in our NH 5070, I like them. We seem to get a tighter with less stress on the balers. We haven't broken any hay dogs since installing the skies. We traded one of our NH 575's this summer in on a 5070 Hayliner, with the side rail hdyro tension. I don't think our skies will fit this baler. I have a set for a 575 baler that has the bale extension kit on it, so these skies are a little longer to fit baler with bale extension. If any one is interested I would sell them. Bob


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Vol said:


> ontario, make sure you are searching in "forums" and only type in 1 word....it will not respond with more than one word....yeah, I hate that too....so type in "skiis".
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks thats good to know


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Bob M said:


> I have run them in my NH 575's and also in our NH 5070, I like them. We seem to get a tighter with less stress on the balers. We haven't broken any hay dogs since installing the skies. We traded one of our NH 575's this summer in on a 5070 Hayliner, with the side rail hdyro tension. I don't think our skies will fit this baler. I have a set for a 575 baler that has the bale extension kit on it, so these skies are a little longer to fit baler with bale extension. If any one is interested I would sell them. Bob


Have them in a NH 570. Ran this baler for several years before putting them in and they have been in for about 7 years. Would agree with Bob's comments. Also seems to take less power to run the baler. Was using a Farmall 544 when they were put in, with a bale thrower and pulling 18 foot kicker wagons. Noticed less load baleing heavy hay going uphill. Also more uniform bale length but not as much as improvement as a well raked windrow. Bought them direct from manufacture during winter discount program but do not remember price.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

When I first saw the title of this thread I thought it said, "Bale Skills". ;-)


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Tried them in a 575 , couldn't see much diff ,took them out and sent them back .


----------



## richard m (Jul 10, 2013)

Seems a lot of money for what they are. Maybe would help if your pulling a hay basket. Best thing to help with power is keep your knives sharp


----------

